# Yet another soil test



## Richkm20 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi guys I'm also looking for help from the masters when it comes to what I should use to fix my soil. My grass and I thank you in advance!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Gotta love Waypoint and the mobile app...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Short version.

High pH, so use Ammonium sulfate (AS 21-0-0) and foliar iron (FAS) for color.

Low potassium, apply SOP (0-0-50) at 2lb/ksqft in the months the grass is growing.

You can use Milo to increase the P if you want. Mulch mow to maintain the levels.


----------



## Richkm20 (Mar 13, 2019)

Perfect, thanks so much


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Does waypoint always do a textural analysis, or is that an added option?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@viva_oldtrafford I think that's an option.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Your textural analysis shows 90+% sand and 5% clay. OM is 3% and CEC 6.7 -8.6. M3 testing in high pH lime carbonate soils tends to overestimate CEC due to the release of Ca from the limestone in the soil. Your actual CEC is actually much lower than reported. This is all good news for the odds of successful lowering of pH. Follow g-man's advice re: AS and Fe and consider employing greendoc's methods of applying Citric acid (1lb/M in a couple of gallons of water in quickly water it in) and applying 5lbs/M of elemental sulfur Spring and Fall.


----------



## Richkm20 (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks so much


----------

